# Changing the tip top



## marito001 (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi !!! I have a 10' surf rod and I'm thinking about changing the tip top. The thing is that the insert ring is a bit loose should I change the whole tip top or can it be fixed? I ´ve seen some tip tops but have no idea what size to buy. Hope you can help. Thank you


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

It's measured in 64th's of an inch. So a size 11 would be 11/64's of an inch. I usually measure in mm and convert to inches then figure it out as needed. The ring size should be the same, or maybe one size larger. For example a Fuji BMNAT10(6) is a BMNAT tip-top, ring size 10, tube size 6.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Additionally, you can measure the diameter at the top with a micrometer. They have them at Harbor Freight for around $10 (or less on sale) and are digital. Not sure if you have those in Mexico. If all else fails, take it in to your local tackle shop if you have one close, and they can check/replace for you pretty cheap. If you live on the coast, there should be a shop that can do it if you don't want to try it yourself.


----------



## j c (Oct 15, 2009)

I've got to do the same thing... I have a mudhole catalog and can handle the size measurements but have only replaced broken tips in the past where I could simply file the end off... but this is my baby, Breakaway 11'09" and I'm not cutting or filing on her...

insert popped out so I need to replace... how do get the tip off without damaging the blank?

thanks

jc


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

j c said:


> I've got to do the same thing... I have a mudhole catalog and can handle the size measurements but have only replaced broken tips in the past where I could simply file the end off... but this is my baby, Breakaway 11'09" and I'm not cutting or filing on her...
> 
> insert popped out so I need to replace... how do get the tip off without damaging the blank?
> 
> ...


Heat it up, but be carefull not to get it to hot. heating it up will loosen up the adheasive and will allow you to remove the tip top


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Tacpayne said:


> Heat it up, but be carefull not to get it to hot. heating it up will loosen up the adheasive and will allow you to remove the tip top


Right on the money. What I do sometime is take a piece of twine and tie it to the ring and pull the ring with the twine while heating it. It'll usually pop right off once it's warm enough and allows you to stop the heat before it gets to hot. Before you put the new tip on, clean the end up with a Scotchbrite pad.


----------



## j c (Oct 15, 2009)

thanks guys...


----------

